# 1-12-11 Northeastern CT



## t4dodge (Oct 10, 2002)

Nothing too crazy for pictures... Maybe next time...


----------



## t4dodge (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice Pics. The way it started I was thinking how much snow has to fall before you get that truck fired up and start working?


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

Burkartsplow;1196117 said:


> Nice Pics. The way it started I was thinking how much snow has to fall before you get that truck fired up and start working?


I was thinking the same. If I woke up to that much snow on my truck before heading out to plow I would have some serious explaining to do and 75 voicemails.

Looks good though!


----------



## t4dodge (Oct 10, 2002)

I don't "work it" right now... I lost all my driveways almost 3 years ago when Toyota bought back my Tacoma plow truck... Just got the MM2 on this F350 last January after two winters of snowblowing my property... I only do me, and two friends' driveways... Both of whom were out of town for this storm, and my day job was closed, so I had zero need to run out early to stay on top of it this storm...


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

looks good...sure was a lot of snow


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow that sure was a sticky snow.... Stuck to the sides of the houses and all. Nice pics.


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

In t4dodge's defense, between 2:30am and 6:30am here in the central Mass. area we got at least a foot of snow, I was called out at 1:00am, I was doing the Interstate and in all my years of doing this I have never seen it snow that hard for that long without letting up one bit, a lot of guys I talked with afterwards said they got up and looked out at 2:00 saw nothing went back to sleep, woke up at six and said HOLY S&@# !


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

I couldn't agree more. I went to bed around midnight to nothing on the ground and woke up around 4:30 to over a foot and a half! I wis I got up a little earlier to start!!! I will post some of my pics soon. At the end of the storm we ended up with almost three feet on the ground. It is turning out to be a great first year of plowing for me.


----------

